# What kind of tree is this?



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

Can someone tell me what kind of tree this is? It's on the road to my new bee yard.

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m245/Lisayowell/Personal/IMGA0534-1.jpg


----------



## afss (Mar 19, 2009)

I can't say with out more information but i am guessing from the following site that it is a buckeye of some sort.

http://www.treelink.org/whattree/

Here is one of the best links i have found to start trying to id a tree. once it gives me a species i Google that species for images and see if they are similar. the difference would be that i don't know which buckeye it might be because of the last step so once you id it you can search more specific Google images than the ones below.

http://buckeyegirl.com/sitebuilder/images/Buckeye_Tree_in_Bloom-305x405.jpg
http://a2.vox.com/6a00d4142a0c7c685e00d41434146a3c7f-500pi
http://images.google.ca/images?hl=en&q=buckeye tree images&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi

good luck


----------



## Rebel Rose (Apr 5, 2009)

Either a buckeye or chestnut and since the chestnut trees were killed off by disease, I am leaning towards it being a buckeye. 

I just planted some chestnuts saplings last year....no leaves on them yet, but they are budding out. 

Brenda


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Sure looks like Buckeye to me too. What a coincidence! It was the plant, along with Chestnut, highlighted in the most recent; May 09 American Bee Journal.


----------



## justgojumpit (Apr 9, 2004)

yeah, it doesn't look like a chestnut. I had one of those, but we had to cut it down to clear land for pasture. The horses didn't like it when they rollen on the spikey nut casings!

justgojumpit


----------



## pilothawk (Apr 16, 2009)

The leaves on a chestnut tree are serrated. There are plenty of chestnut trees around, just not American Chestnuts. The chines chestnuts have taken their place. Talk about a miserable messy tree too.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Looks like a painted buckeye.











American Chestnuts aren't gone, but severely lacking. They are still fighting the blight introduced from China. Some splicing has been done, but I don't know the results.

I found a Chestnut on a saddle about half way to the top up in NC near Andrews once. The tree was about 30ft and bearing. I was kinda floored to find one that large since I have never saw one more than a couple or 3ft tall. 

That was back around "84". No telling if the tree has survived? It's pretty special that it had made it that far!

Would be cool to go back up there to see if it could be found again. I remember the ridge line pretty well I think. Lotta open country in there though. Pretty hefty walk that I remember too.


----------



## peletier (May 5, 2007)

I know of a large chestnut tree growing in a woods in northeast Ohio. Isolation saved it, I guess. That area was once covered in chestnut forest. Many houses from the early 1800s were built entirely of locally sawn chestnut.....framing, flooring, trim, doors, and furniture. 


I've heard of chestnut honey. Is there buckeye honey?


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

Is it a good nectar source??


----------



## Rebel Rose (Apr 5, 2009)

The chestnuts that I have are from stock that an old school teacher kept going. He taught grafting and used to make the students in his class graft trees and take them home to plant. I think he has been gone over 30 years now. There are no other chestnuts near where I planted them, so I am hoping they survive. They are not Chinese, as I would not want them in the first place.:no: Hey, I walk around barefoot most of the time.

I think that the buckeye is more of a pollen source than a nectar source. Correct me if I am wrong...and I know that someone will..

Brenda


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Parke County Queen said:


> Is it a good nectar source??


According to the ABJ article, not much of a nectar source; some pollen. The Chestnut is a little better but it has some 'poisonous properties' caused by_,..saponin _from 'Aesculus californica'  ??

The Buckeye from ABJ: "Honey potential": As mentioned above, the American beekeeping literature has been surprisingly quite about A. glabra [Buckeye]. Pollen: In general, the species appears tp provide pollen to its visitors, but again the American beekeeping literature is quite quiet".

I don't know what they mean by,..'quiet'   but that's all I have time to type.


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

I got my ABJ and read all about the buckeye. I don't know if any of you have heard about The Covered Bridge Festival in Parke County, but they sell everything there. Including Buckeyes and Hedge Apples. Maybe I should gather some and go into business! Regarding the Covered Bridge Festival, it is a fall festival that is attended by more than 2 million people. See link: 

http://www.southernin.com/Pages/archives/october_00/covered_bridge.html


----------

